# 2014 2.0L Turbo Diesel Cruse "build your own" website



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Here's the link to the new GM "build your own" 2014 Cruze Diesel website:

Build Your Own Compact Car: 2014 Chevy Cruze | Chevrolet


----------



## aharnak (Feb 25, 2013)

Very cool, thanks for this. Can't wait to see the 2014 gas Cruzes show up in the configurator. Still don't know how much the car that I already ordered will cost, haha.


----------

